# Some of my paint work



## BiggMike (Jan 5, 2011)

Here are a couple bodies I painted. Its been a while. Everything is painted including the logos and the skulls oh yeah the girls to. On the inside of course.

Mike


----------



## BiggMike (Jan 5, 2011)

*More*


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

sweat!!


----------



## broncobill (Jan 5, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

very nice work, i like how you did the jc manta body.
what paints did you use.
did you use brush on mask on it.


----------

